# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Czerwona plama na szyi

## Nowy91

Witam. Jakieś 2 miesiące temu pojawiła się u mnie na szyi sucha czerwona plama, która później trochę sie rozrosła. Na początku tylko swędziało, myślałem, że to jakieś chwilowa reakcja związana z tym, że na spływie kajakowym wpadłem do rzeki, lub, że coś mnie ugryzło. Kremowałem to miejsce ale to wogóle się nie nawilżało (nie wchłaniało kremów) cały czas pozostawało suche jak bym w ogóle nie nawilżał. Później pojawiło się osocze. Z tego co wyszukałem w internecie wyglądało to na AZS...tylko, że ja nigdy nie miałem AZS skórę twarzy mam suchą głównie policzki po leczeniu izotekiem które zakończyłem pół roku temu i wciąż ją nawilżam, ale szyja była normalna. Udałem się do dermatologa który wtedy mnie leczył powiedział, że to wyglada na AZS i zapisał mi triderm i xyzal. Brałem przez miesiąc tabletki xyzal 1 wieczorem i smarowałem plame tridermem przez kilka dni az do jej zniknięcia jednak kiedy odstawiłem ona powracała.  Zarejestrowałem sie do  alergolog a do którego ide w poniedziałek i w związku z tym musiałem zrobić badanie ogólne moczu i rozmaz krwi oto wyniki:


                                                                                          wartości referencyjne 
WBC(leukocyty) 4,6x 10^3 ul                                                 4.3-10
RBC(erytrocyty) 5,02x10^6 ul                                                4,5-5,90
HGB(hemoglobina) 16,4 g/dl                                                  14-18
HCT(hematokryt) 47,5 %                                                       45-52
MCV( średnia objętość krwinki) 94,6 fl                                    83-103
MCH(śr masa hemoglobiny w krwince) 32,7 pg                        28-34
MCHC(śr stężenie hemoglobiny w krwince) 34,5 g/dl                32-36
płytki krwi 148x 10^3 ul                                                         150-350


hemogram:                                            wartości referencyjne:

pałeczkowate 1%                                            3-5
granulocyty obojętnochłonne 49%                      50-70
granulocyty kwasochłonne 6%                             2-4
monocyty 4%                                                     2-8
limfocyty 40%                                                     25-40


mocz:

barwa: żółta
odczyn: ph5   (wartości referencyjne 5.0-7.0)
ciężar moczu: 1.030 kg/l (wartości referencyjne (1.010-1.030)
białoko:   ----------
glukoza:      ---------  
urobilinogen: --------
bilirubina: -------
ciała ketonowe: nie stwierdzono

OSAD MOCZU:
leukocyty: 1-3 wpw
nabłonki płaskie: 0-2 wpw

Lat mam 20 wzrost ok 167 waga ok 55kg. Prosiłbym o wypowiedzenie się na ten temat. Z góry bardzo dziękuję. Pozdrawiam

----------

